# Somebody threw a "Curveball"



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2002649127_curveball27.html

Check out the article above, recently published in the Seattle Times. The article described recent statements from German intelligence officials who had warned the Bush Adminsitration about the validity of pre-war claims of WMDs in Iraq.

According to the article, the primary source of claims that Iraq had biological weapons was an Iraqi defector codenamed "Curveball". The Germans claimed that Curveball had emotional and mental problems.

Here's a little excerpt:



> According to the Germans, President Bush mischaracterized Curveball's information when he warned before the war that Iraq had at least seven mobile factories brewing biological poisons. Secretary of State Colin Powell also misstated Curveball's claims in his prewar presentation to the United Nations on Feb. 5, 2003, the Germans said.
> 
> Curveball's German handlers for the past six years said his information was often vague, mostly secondhand and impossible to confirm. "This was not substantial evidence," a senior German intelligence official said. "We made clear we could not verify the things he said."
> 
> The German authorities, speaking about the case for the first time, also said that their informant had emotional and mental problems. "He is not a ... psychologically stable guy," said a BND official who supervised the case. "He is not a completely normal person," a BND analyst agreed.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WHAT???? BLA BLA BLA, do you think curveball was the only sorce of info that we used to come to the conclushion to attack? Are you saying we had not enought reason to blast this maggot, who had actually used WMD's in the past? In your defence their are a lot of maggots out their, why this one and not the others is really a puzzling question!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> WHAT???? BLA BLA BLA, do you think curveball was the only sorce of info that we used to come to the conclushion to attack?


I don't know, Bore. However, here is another excerpt from the article cited above:



> Curveball was the chief source of inaccurate prewar U.S. claims that Baghdad had a biological-weapons arsenal, a commission appointed by Bush reported this year.


The problem is that the current Administration has not come clean as to what intelligence they acted on and where it came from. In the absence of this information, citizens are forced to make their conclusions from information in the media. If you believe the story, then yes, Curveball was the primary source of information that was used to make the decision to attack.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What about deniying wepons inspectors into certain areas? What about thumbing his nose at 16 UN resolutions.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> What about deniying wepons inspectors into certain areas? What about thumbing his nose at 16 UN resolutions.


That's fine, Bore, if those were the reasons why we invaded Iraq. Were they?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.cia.gov/cia/public_affairs/s ... 22003.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,120137,00.html

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=38213

Found: 1.77 metric tons of enriched uranium

Found: 1,500 gallons of chemical weapons

Found: Roadside bomb loaded with sarin gas

Found: 1,000 radioactive materials--ideal for radioactive dirty bombs

Found: 17 chemical warheads--some containing cyclosarin, a nerve agent five times more powerful than sarin

New Documents Reveal Saddam Hid WMD, Was Tied to Al Qaida

Recently discovered Iraqi documents now being translated by U.S. intelligence analysts indicate that Saddam Hussein's government made extensive plans to hide Iraq's weapons of mass destruction before the U.S. invasion in March 2003 - and had deep ties to al Qaida before the 9/11 attacks.

The explosive evidence was discovered among "millions of pages of documents" unearthed by the Iraq Survey Group weapons search team, reports the Weekly Standard's Stephen Hayes.

In the magazine's Nov. 21 issue, Hayes reveals that the document cache now being examined contains "a thick stew of reports and findings from a variety of [Iraqi] intelligence agencies and military units."

Though the Pentagon has so far declined to make the bombshell papers public, Hayes managed to obtain a list of titles on the reports.

These are just copies and sites that list the recent discoveries.

When you piss around with the UN, stating all the time that we were going to go in anyway, what did we expect they would do. In the first gulf war Saddam sent hundreds of planes to Syria just so we would not destroy them with no intention of ever getting them back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> When you piss around with the UN, stating all the time that we were going to go in anyway, what did we expect they would do. In the first gulf war Saddam sent hundreds of planes to Syria just so we would not destroy them with no intention of ever getting them back.


Exactly, and it would be illogical to think he would do anything differently this time. I would be very surprised if he didn't get rid of some things before we invaded. It only makes sense. I think we should not have given so much warning. I know Bush would have taken even more heat then, but if your really in a fight do you tell the guy "ok now I am going to punch you in the nose with a left upper cut? This would be just as stupid as making an exit strategy public knowledge.


----------

